
Light exposure's impact on baby circadian rhythms - yeutterg
https://medium.com/simplebulb/sleepy-baby-happy-parents-lights-early-impact-on-sleep-d9ae0b75af17
======
yeutterg
Hey HN!

I recently launched a lighting product, Bedtime Bulb, that reduces sleep-
interrupting blue light. Few parents are aware of the impacts of blue light on
sleep and health, even though they care deeply about their babies'
development. I wanted to provide a basic understanding and some simple
strategies for circadian light exposure—this article is the result.

I'd love to hear what you think!

Greg

Bedtime Bulb

[https://bedtimebulb.com/](https://bedtimebulb.com/)

